# Biggesee - Raubfischproblem



## der Oberberger (1. März 2005)

Hallo Zusammen!|wavey: 

Wie sicherlich viele von euch Bestätigen können sinken die Raubfischbestände oder zumindest die Fangergebnisse an vielen Gewässern von Jahr zu Jahr. So auch an meinem Hausgewässer, dem Biggesee im Sauerland. So sind selbst die Fangergebnisse der sonst so mit Fischreichtum gesegneten Bootsangler am Biggesee gesunken. So richtet sich dieser Thread an alle die am Biggesee (und den anderen Talsperren im Sauerland)schon mal gefischt haben - wie sehen eure Fangergebnisse aus (auch über die Jahr verteilt) und wie sind eure Erlebnisse - auch in punkto Seeforelle?

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## Gunni77 (1. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

Hallo

Ich denke, dieses Problem gibt es nicht nur an Talsperren, sondern an allen stark befischten Gewässern. Wenn mehr Fische abgekloppt werden als nachwachsen können ist es schon passiert. Mit moderneren Angelmethoden und Geräten werden halt mehr Fische gefangen, die Mentalität, alles mitzunehmen ist aber leider bei vielen Anglern (und ich meine NICHT den Autor des Artikels) geblieben. 

Sollten die Fänge aber nur bei dir zurückgegangen sein, würde ich mir langsam Sorgen machen...  :m 

Mir fällt da aber gerade noch was ein...ich habe mal gelesen, das in bestimmten Gewässern die Raubfischbestände (vor allem Zander) zurückgegangen sind, nachdem das Wasser sauberer wurde. Das wurde mit geringeren Düngereinträgen aus der Landwirtschaft erklärt, so im Sinne der Nahrungskette, an deren Ende eben die Zander standen. Aber wenn es bei euch Seeforellen gibt ist das wohl nie ein Thema gewesen, mir kam das nur gerade in den Kopf.   |kopfkrat 

Nichts für ungut
Gruß


----------



## der Oberberger (1. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

@ Gunni: Leider ist das problem nicht nur beim mir, denn dann hätte ich mir bereits sorgen gemacht. Ich habe leider schon von vielen Anglern dort gehört, dass die Fänge zurückgingen. Überfischt ist der See aber auch nicht, da die Anzahl der dort vergebenen Erlaubnissscheine auch gesunken ist. In den 90er Jahren wurde viel über den "Schatz" des Biggesees - die Seeforelle -  in der Angelpresse geschrieben. Da wurde vermehrt darauf genagelt. Der Bestand war auch gut, aber auch er ist eingebrochen da scheinbar nicht mehr Nachbesetzt wird.#q  Doch gibt es amm Biggesee so viel Weissfisch, die Hechte und Zander müssten eigentlich auf jeden Fall nachwachsen. Daher meine Frage an andere Bigge-Angler (wenn denn vorhanden).

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## Florian Eu (1. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

Hi,
angel zwar nicht am Biggesee, aber in unserer Talsperre (Voreifel/ Steibachtalsperre) haben wir genau das selbe Problem :v ; vor drei Jahren haben wir (zusammen) ungefähr dreimal so viele Hechte gefangen, wie letztes Jahr, obwohl unsere Angeltechnik und Ausrüstung von Jahr zu Jahr besser wurde #c . Auch andere haben von Zeit zu Zeit wesentlich schlechter gefangen. Laut Verein sollen aber Klopper in Massen drin sein #d .....

Florian Eu


----------



## der Oberberger (1. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

@ Florian Eu: Ah, die Steinbachtalsperre, soll ein schönes Revier sein. Aber wenn auch bei euch die Fangergebnisse zurückgehen scheint das wohl ein allgemeines Problem zu sein. Bei uns sind vor allem die Aalfänge total rückläufig...aber auch die der Hechte etc. Nur bei den Brassen und Rotaugen sind die Fangergebnisse noch recht ordentlich(na toll).


Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## admiral1 (2. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

Hallo,

bis 2003 wurde nachweislich intensiv besetzt, auch mit Seeforellen. 
siehe hier:  http://www.ruhrverband.de/ruhrverband_de/html/rv/oekologie/besatzplan_2003.html

Für 2004 liegen dort leider noch keine Daten vor.

An der Bigge passiert aber auch noch etwas anderes:Seit ~ 2 Jahren ist das Klärwerk Biggetal (oder so ähnlich) und die Ringkanalisation um den Biggesee fertig. D.h. der Nährstoffgehalt durch ungeklärtes oder weniger gut geklärtes Wasser in der Zufuhrt hat rapide abgenommen, und somit ist der Nährstoffgehalt im Biggesee stark gesunken. Einerseits natürlich eine viel appetitlichere Angelegenheit als vorher, andererseits bedeutet weniger 
Biomasse auch weniger Fische. Ein Zeichen dafür war z.b. daß bis vor einigen Jahren die Kleine Maräne kaum im oberen Teil des Sees in der nähes des Einlaufs aufgesucht hat. Anscheinend entsprach dort in der Umgebung des Einlaufs die Wasserqualität nicht ihren Ansprüchen. Erst weiter seeabwärts, nachdem die Schwebstoffe sich abgesetzt hatten und das Wasser "sauberer" wurde, war sie häufiger zu finden. Letztes Jahr stapelten sie sich plötzlich in rauhen Mengen vor dem Einlauf...

Der Fischbestand müsste sich daher im Moment in einem starken Wandel befinden: Zum einen sollte er generell schrumpfen, zum anderen wird vermutlich das Artenverhältnis sich verschieben, da sich die Gewässerbedingungen verändern. Wie dies aber genau aussieht weiss ich auch nicht, habe zuwenig Ahnung von den biochemischen Prozessen (gibts mehr Sauerstoff? günstigere Bedingungen für Salmoniden, weniger günstig für Weissfische? Mehr Barsch oder mehr Hecht? ). Wer weiss mehr?

tight lines


----------



## der Oberberger (2. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

@admiral1: Endlich mal jemand der Ahnung vom Biggesee hat.#6  Das mit dem Klärwerk wusste ich noch gar nicht. Ja, die Maränen. Habe gehört dass sie sich sehr vermehren sollen und daher die Seeforellen genügend natürliche Nahrung haben und somit nicht mehr so häufig an unsere Köder gehen.  Ja, es stimmt dass im Biggesee neue Seeforellen eingesetzt wurden. Dieser waren aber nur so 25-30 cm (ist ja schon viel) groß. Das konnte ich einige Wochen nach dem Besatztermin sogar am eigenen Leib feststellen. Ich hatte es mit Wurm auf Barsch versucht. Doch plötzlich gingen an die Würmer auch die Seeforellen (das welche Besetzt wurden wusste ich da noch nicht, sonst hätte ich nicht mit Wurm gefischt). "Musste" leider 2 Stück landen, hab sie aber wieder zurückgesetzt (zum Glück waren sie nur vorne gehakt/Schonmaß ist ja 50cm). So werden die wohl noch was wachsen müssen bis der "Schatz der Bigesees" wieder richtig gut läuft. Gegen diese Hoffnung strebt aber leider der oben genannte Maränenzuwachs. Ach ja, woher kommst du eigentlich?


Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## Plumpsangler (2. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

Also wenn ich mir die Besatzliste vom Ruhrverband und vor allem die Größe der Besatzfische ansehe, wundere ich mich nicht, dass die Fänge zurückgehen. Bei diesen Babyfischen ist doch die Verlustqoute bei 99 % durch größere Raubfische und fischfressene Vögel. Selbst Frösche "knabbern" doch diese 2 bis 4 cm Satzfische weg. Also um nicht missverstanden zu werden, es müssen bestimmt nicht nur große und fangfähige Fische eingesetzt werden, aber eine einigermaßende Größe sollten die Fische schon haben, damit sie in "rauhen Natur" überleben können. Gruß "Plumpsangler"


----------



## admiral1 (2. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

Hallo Oberberger,

ich komme aus Köln, bin seit einigen Jahren aber oft am Wochenende an der Bigge zum angeln. Hier hab ich noch was gefunden, das sind die Besatzzahlen für 2004 und 2005 (wobei 2005 wohl eher Planzahlen sind). Dabei fällt auf, das der Gesamtbesatz Seeforellen im Vergleich zu anderen Fischarten 2005 massiv erhöht wird. Vielleicht ist das schon eine Reaktion auf die Qualitätsveränderung. Hoffen wir also das beste....

2005
250 kg  Karpfen K2 / 250 g 
50 kg  Schleie 15 cm  
50.000 Stck. Hecht, eigene Zucht vorgestreckt 
20 kg  Aal vorgestreckt 
600 kg  Seeforelle, eigene Zucht 2-sömmrig 
10.000 Stck. Seeforelle, eigene Zucht 12-15 cm 
20.000 Stck.  Seeforelle, eigene Zucht 5-7 cm 
20.000 Stck. Zander 6-12 cm 


2004 
250 kg  Karpfen K2 / 250 g 
50 kg  Schleie 15 cm  
50.000 Stck. Hecht, eigene Zucht vorgestreckt 
20 kg  Aal vorgestreckt 
250 kg  Seeforelle, eigene Zucht 2-sömmrig 
10.000 Stck. Seeforelle, eigene Zucht 12-15 cm 
20.000 Stck. Zander 6-12 cm


----------



## der Oberberger (2. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

Hallo Admiral,

die Zahlen lassen ja hoffen, um die Seeforellen mache ich mir aber mittlerweile auch gar nicht mehr so große Sorgen. Eher der Aal ist mein Sorgenkind. Im Jahr 2002 hatten wir eine Seuche, in 2003 war es sehr heiß, das ließ die Aalbestände rapide sinken. Ich gehe eher selten Nachtangeln aber ein anderer Angler hat mir berichtet dass er 2004 52mal Nachtangeln war und nur 8 verwertbare Aale fangen konnte. Diese Zahlen sahen früher wirklich besser aus. Aber wenn der Ruhrverband meint dass es sinnvoll ist bei einer Talsperre von 700 ha 20kg kleine 7-12cm lange Aale einzusetzen - und dass bei einem guten Barschbestand#q . Naja, bessere Zeiten in punkto Friedfisch werden auch nicht mehr so schnell anbrechen. Dazu eine kleine Geschichte eines befreundeten Anglers: Er berichtete mir dass es am Biggesee eine Gruppe Angler gibt die jedes Jahr an die Donau zum Welsangeln fahren. Statt die Welse zu brutzeln bringen die diese aber in den Biggesee. So steigen die Welsfänge jedes Jahr und was man mit dem Echolot da teilweise am Grund für Sicheln beobachten kann (klein Ebro...). Diese schätzungsweise 1,50m langen Welse haben mittlerweile den Schleienbestand total ausgerottet, bei den Karpfen beginnt dieser Vorgang gerade.....#d . Der Hintergrund der Welsmänner ist scheinbar binnen 20-30 Jahren ein Welsgewässer Biggesee aufzubauen um dann im Ruhestand direkt in der nähe den geliebten Fischen nachzustellen. Vom Kormoran und dessen häufigkeit will ich gar nicht reden......

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## admiral1 (2. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

Mit dem Aal hab ich keine Erfahrungen, bin meistens am Schleppen oder mit der Spinnrute dem Barsch hinterher. 

Komisch ist das aber schon: die Besatzmaßnahmen sind ja eigentlich sehr kontinuierlich, Zuwanderung von anderen Gewässern dürfte es keine geben. Entweder wachsen die nicht mehr so gut und/oder werden von anderen Räubern aufgefressen. Wenn letzteres der Fall wäre, müsste man aber mehr "andere" Räuber fangen, oder?  |kopfkrat 

Das mit den Wels-Jungs ist ja ein Ding   #d 
Bin mir allerdings nicht so sicher, ob die Rechnung wirklich aufgeht. Meines Wissens nach fangen die ab 20 Grad erst so richtig das fressen an, und laichen tun sie bei kälteren Temperaturen schon garnicht. Und dazu brauchen sie Uferverstecke, die die Bigge auch kaum bietet bzw. im Sommer alle trockenfallen. Die Reproduktionsrate dürfte daher nicht sonderlich groß sein.

Versuchst Du es auch auf die Seeforelle wenn die Schonzeit vorbei ist?


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (2. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

Der Ruhrverband legt sehr großen Wert auf einen gleichbleibenden Bestand der dort vorkommenden Fischarten. So wird nicht nur anhand der Auswertung der Fanglisten der Bestand überprüft, sondern es werden auch regelmäßig Zählungen durchgeführt. Der erforderliche Besatz wird durch die Fischaufzuchtstation an der Möhnetalsperre durchgeführt. Das "Problem" mit der besseren Wasserqualität führt unter anderem auch dazu, daß sich die Fische in andere Bereiche zurückziehen. Das Wasser wird klarer und Lichtdurchlässiger, wodurch in vielen Gewässern die Elodea förmlich "explodiert". Also verändert sich teilweise der gesamte Lebensraum gewaltig.


----------



## admiral1 (2. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

Hallo lagerfehltrolle,

wie wäre denn Deine Prognose bezüglich der Bestandsveränderungen bzw. Bestandsverschiebungen bei der beschriebenen Veränderung an der Bigge (Starker Rückgang der Nährstoffzufuhr). Was ist die Elodea? Eine Alge?
Welchen Prozess löst deren "Explosion" aus?


----------



## der Oberberger (2. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

@ admiral: Ja, ob das mit den Welsen so aufgeht bezweifle ich auch. Doch ist es ja schon eine Sauerei - gerade auch wegen der Schleien und Karpfen deren Fangstatistik schon zurückgegangen ist. Mit den Seeforellen, ja ich habe schon mal vor darauf zu angeln. Leider ist mein Boot letztes Jahr beim Rücktransport beschädigt worden sodass ich es entweder bald verschrotten muss oder aber einen Bootsbauer mit der Reperatur beauftragen muss. So werde ich wohl zuerst bei einem Kumpel von mir (der hat noch ein Boot) mitfahren müssen. Werde daher das ganze Schleppen einschränken müssen und mich mehr auf das Uferangeln konzentrieren.

Zu den Aalen: Die Kormorane kamen zu den vorherigen Ereignissen noch dazu. Sie können bis auf 40(!) m Tiefe tauchen und fangen somit auch die Aale.

@ Lagerfehltrolle: Den Fragen von Admiral kann ich mich nur anschließen. Aber selbst wenn der Ruhrverband auf den Bestand achtet, die Fänge gingen bei mir und allen mir bekannten Anglern zurück.

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## Hechthunter21 (2. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*



			
				lagerfehltrolle schrieb:
			
		

> Der Ruhrverband legt sehr großen Wert auf einen gleichbleibenden Bestand der dort vorkommenden Fischarten. So wird nicht nur anhand der Auswertung der Fanglisten der Bestand überprüft, sondern es werden auch regelmäßig Zählungen durchgeführt. Der erforderliche Besatz wird durch die Fischaufzuchtstation an der Möhnetalsperre durchgeführt. Das "Problem" mit der besseren Wasserqualität führt unter anderem auch dazu, daß sich die Fische in andere Bereiche zurückziehen. Das Wasser wird klarer und Lichtdurchlässiger, wodurch in vielen Gewässern die Elodea förmlich "explodiert". Also verändert sich teilweise der gesamte Lebensraum gewaltig.


 
na wenn das kein Insaider ist...!?

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (3. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

Die Elodea ist die sogenannte Wasserpest. Das Wachstum dieser Pflanze wird erst dadurch ermöglicht, daß ein gewisser Anteil an Licht bis zum Grund vordringt (Photosynthese). An einigen Gewässern führt dies zur explosionsartigen Ausbreitung der Wasserpest (sie wächst bis zu 10 cm pro Tag). Das Problem betrifft immer mehr heimische Gewässer.
@ admiral
Was Deine spezielle Frage bezüglich der Bigge betrifft, so kann ich mich gerne mal bei den Fachleuten vor Ort erkundigen.


----------



## admiral1 (3. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

Hallo lagerfehltrolle,

würde mich freuen, wenn Du da was rausbekommen kannst! Besonders interessiert mich wie erwähnt, welche Prozesse im See in der Folge der Nährstoffabnahme einsetzen (Sauerstoff?, säure? etc.), und wie sich das auf die Bestände auswirkt bzw. ob und wie die regulierenden Maßnahmen durch den Ruhrverband sich dadurch verändern (andere Fischarten etc.).



thanx a lot im voraus


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (3. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

Mach ich!


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (4. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

Ich habe heute eine Email an den verantwortlichen Mann geschickt und werde die Antwort hier posten.


----------



## admiral1 (4. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

cool, danke!


----------



## der Oberberger (4. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

@ Amiral: Was versprichst du dir von den Infos?

Naja, wenn die Infos Aufschluss über die Bestandsprobleme geben können kann ich nur sagen: Find isch jut!|supergri #6 |supergri 

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## Heringsbändiger (4. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

Jungs, wartet doch erstmal die neue Saison ab.
2003 war doch trotz der Hitze ein Superjahr. Und innerhalb eines Jahres ist doch nicht der gesamte Bestand ausgerottet worden. Es stimmt schon, in 2004 ist absolut nix gelaufen, aber das muss sich ja hoffentlich nicht wiederholen.
Zu den Maränen: die hat es in Eichhagen schon in den 80gern gehabt. Nur hat damals niemand drauf geangelt. Das ist doch erst im letzten Jahr so richtig in "Mode" gekommen.
Das mit den Wels-Jungs wird immer behauptet, aber es ist nie nachgewiesen worden. Kann es denn nicht einfach so sein, dass diese bei den Besatzmassnahmen der Landesfischerei-Anstalt eingeschleppt worden sind?
Damals sind meines Wissens die Besatzfische aus dem süddeutschen Raum eingeführt worden. Heute kommt der Besatz ja aus eigener Aufzucht an der Möhne. Fakt ist auch, dass die Welsfänge in meinem Bekanntenkreis rapide zurückgegangen sind.
Nun zu den Aalfängen, habt ihr denn auch mal versucht, vor euren Füßen in drei Metern Wassertiefe zu angeln? :g Das ist die eine Variante, die andere ist, weit draussen aber nur einen Meter tiefgestellt zu fischen. Auch die Aale fressen gerne Maränen, und davon sind im Sommer nun mal jede Menge an der Oberfläche.
Überhaupt sind meiner Meinung "noch" die immensen Mengen an Maränen unser Hauptproblem. Welchen Einfluss die Veränderung der Wasserqualität auf den Fischbestand haben wird, kann man, so glaube ich, jetzt noch nicht abschätzen.


----------



## der Oberberger (4. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

@ Heringsbändiger: Auf dich hatte ich gewartet. Hab gehört dass du vom See sehr viel verstehst (merkt man echt#6 ). Ja, mit den Welsen, das war halt eine Geschichte eines anderen Anglers, ob sie stimmt, wer weiß. Ja, mit den Aalen, das hab ich versucht. Auch mit den von dir geschilderten Methoden. War letztes Jahr auch nur 6 mal Nachtangeln, hab da trotzdem 5 mal einen erwischt. Doch es sind halt keine guten Aalnächte gewesen. Doch wo würdest du mir bei diesen "neuen" Methoden empfehlen auf Aal zu angeln? Weit draußen, das war bei mir eher ein Zufall. Wollte eigentlich auf Zander mit Köfi am Kessenhammer, doch dann biss ein Aal. Wo ist deiner Meinung nach dafür die beste Stelle? Und vor den Füßen - damit meinst du doch das Ufernahe Angeln an den Steinschüttungen - oder? Mit Köfi? - so habe ich es zumindest versucht (ging leider gar nichts). Naja, mit den Maränen, davon habe ich gehört - aber lohnt es sich wirklich mit der Hegene gezielt auf sie zu fischen?

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## admiral1 (5. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

Hallo Oberberger,

direkt verspreche ich mir davon nichts konkretes, bin aber was diese themen betrifft neugierig   

So eine künstliche Talsperre unterliegt ja immer gewissen Zyklen, in denen bestimmte Fischarten zunehmen oder abnehmen, die Durchschnittsgrößen steigen oder sinken. Besonders interessiert mich dabei, ob sich im Moment die Bedingungen für die Seeforelle eher verbessern oder verschlechtern.

Da stellt sich mir dann z.b. bei den Besatzzahlen die Frage, ob der Ruhrverband den Seeforellenbesatz erhöht hat, weil der generelle Bestand so schlecht ist und daher "nachgebessert" werden musste (glaub ich eher nicht) oder ob durch die Veränderung des Gewässers die Bedingungen für die Seeforelle besser geworden sind, und sie daher jetzt eine etwas dominantere Rolle im Raubfischbestand einnehmen soll. Vielleicht fängt sie auch die kleine Maräne effektiver als z.b. der Hecht und wird daher verstärkt zur renkendezimierung eingesetzt`?

(ja, ich weiss, ich sollte lieber fische fangen gehen, als über solche sachen zu grübeln).

@heringsbändiger
danke für die infos! somit kann ich wieder mal eine "story" (die mit den renken, die früher nicht bis eichhagen sind) unter der rubrik "grimms märchen" ablegen. vermutlich gehört die wels-nummer da auch hin. 

Vielleicht kann ich Dir noch einen Tipp entlocken: Wo würdest Du auf jetzt dann auf Seeforelle fischen, eher im oberen, mittleren oder unteren Teil? Ich hab da mittlerweile die wiedersprüchlichsten Aussagen gesammelt.

nochmal danke und viele fische 
admiral


----------



## Heringsbändiger (5. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

@ Oberberger, nah am Ufer bedeutet nicht nur Steinschüttung. Achte einfach darauf, wo Büsche im Wasser stehen. Dort hält sich oft Kleinfisch auf, und wo Kleinfisch ist...
Sicher, es ist stark wasserstandsabhängig, es lohnt sich aber darauf zu achten. In windstillen warmen Nächten kann man sogar Aale sehen und hören. Das geht natürlich nicht, wenn man neben einem prasselnden Feuer sitzt. Aber zu diesen Anglern gehörst Du ja sicherlich nicht, ist ja auch nicht erlaubt. Wenn Du es weit draussen versuchen willst, guckst Du einfach, wo abends die Maränen hüpfen.
Die Maränen bissen im vergangenen Juni wie verückt. Teilweise hast du nur runtergelassen und "Full House" gehabt. Leider ist die Maräne in der Bigge nur als Köderfisch interessant. Die Durchschnittslänge ist so zwischen 12 und 22 cm. 

@ Admiral, ja wenn ich das genau wüsste, wo sich die Seeforellen aufhalten :c  Es gibt da leider keine allgemein gültige Aussage. Mir scheint da eher die Tageszeit eine Rolle zu spielen. Und auch die wechselt von Jahr zu Jahr. Da ich nur vom Boot aus auf Raubfisch gehe, grase ich natürlich ein grosses Gebiet ab. Ich habe schon morgens im Waldenburger Teil Kontakt gehabt, und auf der Rückfahrt in Kessenhammer. Nur die Häufigkeit der Bisse zu einer bestimmten Tageszeit ist auffällig. In 2003 war es zum Beispiel die Zeit um 13:00 +- ne halbe Stunde. Es gab aber auch Jahre, da warst du um 9:00 einfach schon zu spät dran, oder der Biss des Tages kam gegen 17:00. Wenn ich aber so eine Minitendenz aus meinen Fangbüchern ableiten kann, dann sollte man nach Ende der Schonzeit in Waldenburg anfangen und sich dann langsam Richtung Sondern orientieren.
Wichtig ist einfach, konzentriert zu fischen und an sich und seinen Köder zu glauben. Du glaubst ja gar nicht, wie oft ich 10 und mehr Stunden am Tag geschleppt habe, ohne einen Biss zu haben. Und das auch noch tagelang. Aber irgendwann ist es dann soweit, und wenn du dann so einen Silberbarren vor dir liegen hast, ist alles was vorher war, vergessen.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (5. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

Superthreat !
Bin als Nichtinsider neugierig, wie das weitergeht ( Martin`s Antwort vom Zuständigen )


----------



## admiral1 (5. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

Hallo Heringsbändiger,

danke für die Tipps. Das mit der Hartnäckigkeit habe ich letztes Jahr schon ausprobiert. Ich war zwischen Ende März und Mitte April 8 Tage auf dem Wasser und hab mir Schwillen gerudert. Dabei habe ich eine Seeforelle  mit 62 cm (Bild) gefangen (Uhrzeit ca. 11 Uhr) und eine Untermaßige mit 45 cm (Uhrzeit ca. 13 Uhr). Beide haben Mitten im See auf Höhe des Ruhrverbandsbootshaus gebissen.

In Waldenburg beginnen und dann langsam Richtung Sondern - sind das Erfahrungswerte, odere gibt es da einen "Verhaltenshintergrund" (z.b. Futterkonzentration, Temperatur, Sauerstoff o.ä.)?

Viele Gruesse
admiral


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (5. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

Der Heringsbändiger kommt ans Schreiben !
Nimms mir nicht übel, wenn ich deswegen ein wenig grinse.


----------



## Heringsbändiger (5. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

Wie ich schon sagte, das ist so eine Minitendenz, die ich auf Grund meines Fangbuches festgestellt zu haben glaube. Aber nagele mich bitte nicht fest. Wenn unten gefangen wird, hört man auch von Fängen im oberen Teil. Die Maränen konzentrieren sich im Winterhalbjahr aber im Bereich Waldenburg und ziehen dann mit zunehmender Erwärmung des Wassers Richtung Eichhagen. Das könnte schon eine Erklärung sein.


----------



## Heringsbändiger (5. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

Jau, Herbert, aber was soll ich sonst machen. Hier ist alles unter einer Schnee- und Eisdecke verschwunden. Nicht so wie bei euch am Rhein.
Was issn da eigentlich los bei euch. Hammse euch den Schnee geklaut oder ist da schon das Frühjahr ausgebrochen?


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (5. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

Was ist denn überhaupt eine Maräne ? Eine Renke ? Eine Reinanke ? Eine Felche ? Kann man die auch kulinarisch verwerten ? Nur mal so nebenbei gefragt, weil ich vom Sorpesee immer soviel vom Hegene-Fischen auf Renken höre.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (5. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*



			
				Heringsbändiger schrieb:
			
		

> Jau, Herbert, aber was soll ich sonst machen. Hier ist alles unter einer Schnee- und Eisdecke verschwunden. Nicht so wie bei euch am Rhein.
> Was issn da eigentlich los bei euch. Hammse euch den Schnee geklaut oder ist da schon das Frühjahr ausgebrochen?




Sei froh, dass alles winterlich aussieht ( haste doch was für die Optik ). 
Hier schneit es gelegentlich und eine halbe Stunde später ist alles Matsch.
Seen und Teiche sind zugefroren und durch das kalte Wasser sind die Angelerfolge am Rhein = 0
Kurzum = Ein Wetter zum Pennen, wobei der Hund am liebsten mit im Bett liegt, statt draussen seine Freuden auszuleben.


----------



## Heringsbändiger (5. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

Hier im Sauerland gibt zwei Stämme, in der Bigge hat es die kleine Maräne. Die wird so maximal 28cm gross und ist eher als Köderfisch geeignet.In der Sorpetalsperre dagegen hat es einen Super Bestand an der grossen Maräne oder auch Renke genannt. Die Fischerei darauf macht unheimlich Spass. Und die kulinarische Verwertung ist einfach nur Klasse. Frisch geräuchert, mit Schwarzbrot und guter Butter, dazu kühles Pils in ausreichender Menge, einfach nur schön. Frag mal Laksos, was der davon hält.


----------



## buddha (5. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*



			
				Heringsbändiger schrieb:
			
		

> Renken......... Frisch geräuchert, mit Schwarzbrot und guter Butter, dazu kühles Pils in ausreichender Menge, einfach nur schön.



Mir läuft gerade ungemein viel Wasser im Mund zusammen. Ich glaub ich krich Hunger.
Man, dat hört sich ja gut an!! 
Lecker, lecker, lecker!!!!!!


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (5. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*



			
				buddha schrieb:
			
		

> Mir läuft gerade ungemein viel Wasser im Mund zusammen. Ich glaub ich krich Hunger.
> Man, dat hört sich ja gut an!!
> Lecker, lecker, lecker!!!!!!



Das finde ich auch. ... und bis zum Sorpe-Treffen ist es noch so lange hin  :c


----------



## der Oberberger (5. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

@ heringsbändiger: Danke für deine super Tipps.#6 Werde mal auf die Aale an den Büschen achten. Ist diese Methode eher an den steileren Teilen des Sees erfolgreich oder kann ich sie auch an flachen Ufern wie z.B. in Stade gebrauchen? Doch leider sind solche Stellen gerade im Sommer recht selten (Wasserstand). Ich habe letztes Jahr sehr häufig überall auf dem ruhigen See in der Dämmerung aufkommende Blasen und kleine Sprünge unter Wasser gesehen. Sind das die Maränen? Lohnt es sich dann auch mit nem Rotauge als Köderfisch zu angeln oder braucht man dann unbedingt die Maränen als Köderfisch? Ach ja, zu solchen "Anglern" gehöre ich sicher nicht, die gingen mir letztes Jahr nämlich sehr auf die Nerven. So waren doch tatsächlich nachts Bootsfahrer auf dem See die sich gegenseitig mit 1 Mio Candle-light Stahlern anleuchteten und wie wild rumgröhlten (am Ufer gabs dann nachher ein großes Feuer und immer wieder interressierte Blicke in Form von Halogen-Licht auf meine Angelstelle...#q = keine Chance mehr auf Fisch). Leider gibt es so etwas auch am Biggesee...


Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## Heringsbändiger (6. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

Die Maränen springen nicht nur "unter Wasser"   
nein, auch über Wasser sind sie deulich zu sehen. Wenn Du also was silbernes blitzen siehst, dann hast Du sie gefunden.

So ganz aktuelle Info's zum Aalangeln kann ich Dir leider nicht mehr geben, weil ich zu 99% nur noch schleppe, bzw "vertikal" fische, wie das heute so schön heißt. Aber es war eigentlich egal ob flach oder tief. Es musste halt nur Kleinfisch da sein. Zum Glück wachsen die Büsche an vielen Stellen immer weiter ins tiefere Wasser. Wenn Du wirklich haupsächlich an Aal interessiert bist, vielleicht noch dieses zur Fischerei im Herbst: Vor einigen Jahren gab es mal zwei ältere Kollegen. Die fischten im Okt. / Nov. im Bereich Sonderner Talbrücke auf der steilen Seite gegenüber des Yachthafens. Sie fuhren mit dem Boot ihre mit Köderfisch bestückten Ruten ziemlich weit raus und harrten dann der Dinge am Ufer. Und die Dinge waren Aale der absoluten Spitzenklasse. Leider habe ich sie schon länger nicht mehr gesehen, und andere Kollegen haben diese Methode nicht übernommen.


----------



## der Oberberger (6. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

@ Heringsbaendiger: Ja, dann waren diese "Barsche" wohl Maränen. Waren für einen Barschschwar eh viel zu viele "Blasen". Muss sie halt nur erst mal finden. Ist deine Methode denn in einer solchen Situation meistens zu empfehlen oder gibt es nur selten Tage an denen die Aale auf diese art und weise die Maränen im Schwarm jagen (einen Meter unter der Oberfläche). Welche Köfis hättest du früher im allgemeinen in einer solche Situation gemacht wenn du nur schwer an Maränen kommst? Das mit den Boots-Aalen ist ja interessant. Werde ich aber aufgrund meine Boots-Problemes leider nicht verwirklichen können.


Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (7. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

@admiral1
Ich habe soeben eine sehr knapp gefasste Email vom zuständigen Fischereimeister bekommen. Er befindet sich z.Zt. auf einem Seminar und will Mitte der Woche ausführlicher auf die Fragen eingehen. Er hat sich nur sehr darüber gewundert, warum ausgerechnet der Seeforellenbestand zurückgegangen sein soll.
Aber wie schon gesagt, er wird sich noch ausführlich zu diesem Thema äußern.


----------



## admiral1 (7. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

Hallo Lagerfehltrolle,

super, bleib bitte dran! 

Nur um den Fischermeister nicht durch dilletantische Mutmaßungen zu verärgern, die ja letztendlich immer auch seine Arbeit betreffen: Ob die Seeforelle oder eine andere Fischart zurückgegangen ist, weiss vermutlich niemand besser als er, ich auf jedenfall nicht; deshalb bin ich ja so neugierig. Umso interessanter ist es natürlich Informationen über die Bestände und die Besatzmaßnahmen aus erster Hand zu bekommen. Da der Seeforellenbesatz ja deutlich erhöht wurde, bin ich jetzt umso gespannter, vor welchem Hintergrund dies geschieht.

Auch ist mir sonnenklar, daß sein Job nicht darin besteht, den Anglern dicke Fänge zu bescheren, sondern über einen an die ökologischen Umstände angepaßten ausgewogenen Fischbestand die Wasserqualität zu steuern.

gruess ihn schön
admiral


----------



## Heringsbändiger (7. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

@ Oberberger: Rotaugen gesenkt und los ging's.

und noch zei Dönekes zu Aal im Freiwasser: Sommer gegen 20:00, Schleppruten rausgeholt zum Köderwechsel, plattes Wasser. Ersten Wobbler gewechselt und über Bord damit. Wechel des zweiten Wobblers, durch Zufall Blick zum ersten Wobbler, was kommt von unten angeschlängelt?

Wieder Sommer, etwa gleiche Zeit. Höhe Ruhrverband/ YCL auf der anderen Seite. Eine Rute mit Nils, die andere mit Bomber Firetiger 6'' Biss auf FT. Was meinst Du was es war? Na ja, wog auf jeden Fall 1620gr und hat die Tauchschaufel geknackt. Bomber läuft vielleicht 2m tief.


Mal was zum Seeforellenbestand: Herbst 2003, zwischen 7:00 und 8:00.
Seeforellen jagen in Rudeln nach Maränen. Sie springen fast ins Boot, sie sind zum Greifen nahe. Flugs Spinnrute benutzt und geworfen und geworfen, und Köderwechsel und wieder geworfen...................und wieder Köderwechsel.........
Und jeden Morgen das gleiche Spiel.
Was ich damit wieder mal deutlich machen will, der Raubfischbestand in der Bigge ist wirklich nicht schlecht, denke ich, der Maränenbestand aber auch nicht.  |gr:   :c  |gr: 

Und was zum Fischmeister: Wir haben ihn mal mit unserem Angelverein an der Möhne besucht. Mein Eindruck war, da ist ein äusserst kompetenter Mann, der sich den A... für UNS aufreisst, und für den seine Anstellung beim RV kein Job, sondern eine Berufung oder sogar Passion ist. Wir können froh sein, das wir ihn haben. Und ich verteidige ihn ausdrücklich gegen solche Sprüche wieer fischt ja mit den Netzen alles leer und bla bla bla. Ja, wie soll er den sonst eine Bestandserhebung machen?


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (7. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*



			
				Heringsbändiger schrieb:
			
		

> Und was zum Fischmeister: Wir haben ihn mal mit unserem Angelverein an der Möhne besucht. Mein Eindruck war, da ist ein äusserst kompetenter Mann, der sich den A... für UNS aufreisst, und für den seine Anstellung beim RV kein Job, sondern eine Berufung oder sogar Passion ist. Wir können froh sein, das wir ihn haben. Und ich verteidige ihn ausdrücklich gegen solche Sprüche wieer fischt ja mit den Netzen alles leer und bla bla bla. Ja, wie soll er den sonst eine Bestandserhebung machen?


 
@Heringsbändiger
Das kann ich nur unterstreichen!#6  Er ist über die Grenzen des RV hinaus ein gefragter Fachmann auf Seinem Gebiet. Und das er uns beim Sorpe-Treffen zu einem Vortrag über Aufzucht, Besatz und Hege einläd, sagt alles über seine Passion!


----------



## Mühle (7. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

Sehr interessanter thread. Hoffe ja auch, beim Sorpetreffen dabei sein zu könne. Zumindest für nen Tag bin ich dies auch sicher. Der Vortrag wäre natürlich auch sehr interessant.

@ Jürgen

Wollte in der Woche vielleicht mal einen Stippversuch starten, unterm Schnüttgenhof. War/ist die Bigge eigentlich zugefroren gewesen?

Gruß Mühle


----------



## der Oberberger (7. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

@ heringsbaendiger: Bist du Mitglied im Waldenburger Fischerferein? Deine Beobachtungen sind wirklich sehr interessant. #6  In welchem Seeteil stehen deiner Meinung nach die Maränen oberflächennah im Sommer am ehesten (damit ja vielleicht auch die Aale|supergri )? Deiner Meinung über den Fischmeister kann ich mich nur anschließen, der scheint gerade mit seinem nun wieder verstärkten Seeforellenbesatz wirklich was auszurichten. Dafür dass die Maränen da sind und dass 2004 ein schlechtes Jahr war kann man ihn sicherlich nicht verantwortlich machen.


Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## admiral1 (7. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

@Heringsbändiger: Ich habe vor zwei Jahren im Herbst mal so ein "Kesseltreiben" wie von Dir beschrieben aber mit Barschen erlebt. Da haben plötzlich 5-10 fette Barschrücken schaumschlagend aus dem Wasser geguckt, wärend die Maränen um ihr Leben sprangen. Selber Gedanke: Spinrute raus, mittenreingeworfen und im Moment des reinplatschens hing auch schon einer mit 35 cm dran. 2003 hab ich sowieso soviele dicke Barsche gefangen, wie nie zuvor; fast alle haben beim Schleppen auf große Wobbler gebissen.


----------



## Heringsbändiger (7. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

@ Oberberger: Nein,  bin ich nicht. Ich bin in einem kleinen aber feinen Verein, aber guck ma unter www.Laksos.de

Ja, wo stehen die Maränen?
SIE SIND EINFACH ÜBERALL #q 

Das ist ja unser Problem. Auch die Überschrift zum Thread ist vielleicht nicht ganz richtig gewählt, müsste heißen: Biggesee-Maränenproblem?

Nein, man kann es von verschiedenen Seiten sehen, ohne die Maränen gäbe es vielleicht den Grossbarsch-, Seeforellen-, Zander- und Hechtbestand nicht. Nur hat sich durch die Maränen vieles in's Freiwasser verlagert. 
Würdest Du hinter einer fahrenden Pommes-Bude hinterherhecheln, wenn Dir die Steaks ins Maul fallen?


----------



## nikmark (7. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*



			
				Heringsbändiger schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, wo stehen die Maränen?
> SIE SIND EINFACH ÜBERALL #q
> 
> Das ist ja unser Problem. Auch die Überschrift zum Thread ist vielleicht nicht ganz richtig gewählt, müsste heißen: Biggesee-Maränenproblem?
> ...




Weiterer Kommentar ist überflüssig !

Ich befürchte für unser Sorpetreffen ähnliches  #6 

....aber Renken zu fangen macht ungemein Spass  #6 

....und die Hoffnung auf einen kapitalen Räuber hat man immer !

(P.S. Heringsbändiger. Wie sieht es terminlich mit dem Treffen und Eurem Vereinsjubiläum aus ? )


Nikmark


----------



## der Oberberger (7. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

@ Mühle: Oh ja, der Biggesee ist zugefroren. Da ich längere Zeit nicht da war weiß ich nicht ob das Eis begehbar ist. Doch jetzt fängt es langsam an zu tauen. Aber auch ich leide unter dem "Winter" (Skifahren geht irgendwann auch auf die Nerven). So wollte ich eigentlich auch nächste Woche die Stippsaison eröffnen doch wird das Wetter wohl nicht passen. Ferner ist der Platz beim Schnütgenhof meiner Meinung nach zum Stippen nicht so sehr geeignet (zumindest im März).

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## der Oberberger (7. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

@ heringsbaendiger: Ach ja, ASV Lennestadt. Wieviele Mitglieder hat euer Verein? ich fahre am Vereinsheim relativ häufig vorbei. Es liegt ja in der Kessenhammer Bucht. Doch wie sieht es eigentlich mkt den Fängen in dem Vorbecken am Kessenhammer aus. Hab gehört dass es gut für Aal sein soll (war aber noch nie da..)

gruss der Oberberger


----------



## Mühle (7. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

Ich habe da beim Stippen eigentlich immer ganz gut gefangen. Allerdings nicht unbedingt im März, da haste recht. Welche Stellen bevorzugst Du in dieser Jahreszeit?

Wenn es das Wetter, bzw. die noch vorhandene Eisdecke zulassen, könnte man es ja mal zusammen versuchen. Bin ab morgen mittag wieder für ein paar Tage in Freundenberg bei den Eltern.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## der Oberberger (7. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

@ Mühle: In dieser Jahreszeit bevorzuge ich eigentlichg das sitzen vor dem Ofen...|supergri . Ich angle in dieser Jahreszeit wirklich sehr wenig. So würde ich aber empfehlen dass du am besten an Stellen gehst die schnell ins tiefere Wasser reichen. Dann soltest du mit der Picker oder Feederrute mit Futterkorb fischen. Gefangen habe ich,wenn überhaupt immer in der Dumickebucht beim Kreiswasserwerk (nahe an der Brücke). Dort sind auch in dieser Jahreszeit noch Fische vorhanden. Was hast du beim Schnüttgenhof denn im Sommer gefangen? Mit dem gemeinsamen Angeln wird leider nicht klappen da ich die Woche über keine Zeit habe und das Eis das Angeln wohl noch nicht zulässt. So war ich gestern am Rhein und habe mir die Finger klamm gefroren. Dazu noch null Fisch, noch nicht einmal ein Zupfer. War aber scheinbar bei allen Anglern so. Daher denke ich dass auch am Biggesee diese und auch nächste Woche noch nichts läuft. Doch dann, wer weiß...|supergri .


Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## Mühle (8. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

Jo, mit Picker und Futterkorb bin ich auch immer losgezogen. Hab eigentlich immer gut Brassen und Rotaugen gefangen. Die Stelle am Schnüttgenhof geht auch sehr schnell ins Tiefere über, allerdings ist es dort insgesamt nicht so tief wie anderswo. Könntest aber recht haben, dass dies im März ein Nachteil sein könnte.

Ob ich das diese Woche schon überprüfen kann, da zweifel ich im Moment auch noch dran. Wird zwar wärmer, aber so schnell tut sich da ja noch nix.

Wo warste denn am Rhein? Ich war vor knapp ner Woche mal am Rhein in Bonn mit der Spinnrute los (für ne Stunde oder so) und hatte einen Barsch dran, der aber wieder flöten ging. War aber eh kein guter. Hatte mich ohnehin schon gewundert, dass ich auf einmal überhaupt Kontakt hatte.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Heringsbändiger (8. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

@Oberberger: Mit Kind und Kegel sind es 23. Und im Vorbecken habe ich früher nur Köderfische gestippt und auf Karpfen geangelt. Aber diese Zeiten sind schon lange vorbei.


----------



## der Oberberger (8. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

Ich war in Leverkusen-Hitdorf. Ich hatte es an der dortigen Hefefabrik mit Futterkorb auf Weissfisch versucht. Doch hatte ich noch nicht einmal einen Biss zu verzeichnen. Auch alle anderen Angler hatten nichts. So konnte man merken dass selbst am sonst so aussichtsreichen Rhein nichts lief und das zur Zeit am Biggesee wohl auch so ist, zumindest auf Weissfisch. Hast du im Sommer schon mal am Rhein auf Barben geangelt? Wenn ja, wo sind im Raum Bonn deiner Meinung nach die aussichtsreichsten Barbenplätze? Aber nun wieder zum Biggesee: Ab 16.3 ist die Seeforelle wieder auf und so wird dann auch wieder "Leben" an den See kommen. Mal sehen, wie es wird..

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## der Oberberger (8. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

@ heringsbaendiger: Oh ja, das ist wirklich ein kleiner (feiner) Verein. War bestimmt schon schwer die für die Eintragung im Vereinsregiester benötigten Vorstandsmitglieder zu finden(Spass bei Seite..). Das mit dem Vorbecken kann ich mir also klemmen. Ich hatte nur so gedacht da in den anderen Vorbecken ja teilweise recht gute Fänge gamacht werden (wurden). Da mein altes Boot ja "defekt" ist und ich mir gerade überlege ein neues zu kaufen wüsste ich mal gerne welche deine favorisierte Bootslänge ist (welches Modell..)? 

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## Mühle (8. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

@ Oberberger

Klar. Im Sommer kann man hier in Bonn sehr gut Barben fangen. An der Südbrücke und ein Stück stromab/Bonner Seite sind ganz gute Stellen. Ich gehe eigentlich nicht gezielt auf sie, auch wenn der Drill natürlich einiges verspricht, zumal bei der Strömung. Gelegentlich habe ich sie aber am Anfang meiner Aalansitze erbeutet, sogar teilweise recht nah am Ufer. Udo hat mir auch mal ne Methode gezeigt mit einem Stück Käse am Haar angeboten, weit in die Strömung geworfen, mit 150 oder mehr Gramm Blei. Das funktionierte auch sehr gut.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## der Oberberger (14. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

So, der Meser rührt schon mächtig die Werbetrommel für die Seeforellen. Die Chancen sollen aufgrund der kalten Temperaturen sehr gut sein. Ob das jedoch Top-Fänge hervorrufen wird ist meiner Meinung nach fraglich. Was haltet ihr davon?


Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## admiral1 (16. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

Hallo Oberberger,

Herr Meser muß ja die Angler ans Wasser locken, das kann man ihm nicht verübeln  :q 

Auf Wetter- und Temperaturen basierende Prognosen sind ja immer etwas heikel, da hat vermutlich jeder Angler so seine eigene Kaffeesatzleserei. Ich persönlich glaube z.b. daß die Bedingungen grundsätzlich nicht schlecht sind, da wir jetzt ein paar warme Tage haben. Eine sich etwas erwärmende Oberfläche ist schonmal nicht schlecht. Der Luftdruck soll am Wochenende auch konstant hoch bleiben, was nach meiner (Kaffeesatz-)erfahrung gut ist; ich hatte bisher immer den Eindruck, daß starke Schwankungen oder Luftdruckabfall den Fischen eher auf den Magen (oder die Schwimmblase) schlägt. 

Dazu wird aber ein Nord/Ostwind angekündigt, manche Angler sagen der wäre nicht so beislaunenförderlich. Ich konnte das allerdings am Biggesee noch nicht wirklich bestätigen. Relevant ist sicher, wo der Wind das erwärmte Wasser hinbläst.

schau'n wer mal, zuversicht ist die beste Voraussetzung für einen Fang, ich werde es am Wochenende vermutlich mal probieren.  #6


----------



## robst (16. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

Hallo Zusammen, 
ich habe dieses Frühjahr auch vor den Seeforellen im Sauerland vom Ufer mit der Spinnrute nachzustellen.

Was sind Eure beliebtesten / fängigsten Köder ?


----------



## der Oberberger (16. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

@ robst: Vom Ufer aus der Seeforelle nachzustellen ist grundsätzlich nicht so zu empfehlen. Besser wäre wenn du ein Boot zur Verfügung hättest. Dann solltst du mit Schleppen gehen. Vom Ufer aus sind jedoch im Frühjahr recht gut Hechte zu erwischen. Dort würde ich die Spinner von Mepps oder flach laufende Rappala-Wobbler empfehlen.

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## admiral1 (16. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

ich halte mich vorwiegend an alles "maränenähnliche": farblich kombinatonen aus silber, weiss, blau, grau, schwarz. Ich schleppe mit abu terminator (oder heissen die tormentor?), yo-zuri oder bomber long A.
Beim Werfen Toby-Blinker oder schlanke Meerforellenblinker.


----------



## der Oberberger (20. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

So, jetzt ist es seit Schonzeitende fast eine Woche her. Wie sieht es mit euren Seeforellenfängen aus? Sollen wohl ein paar gute gefangen worden sein. Ich war noch nicht los. Und ihr - was gabs fischereilich am Biggesee?


Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## admiral1 (21. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

ich war am Sonntag mal los: Es war ein sehr schöner Tag, und man konnte bei Ententeichbedingungen so richtig schön die Seele baumeln lassen. Hab auch was für diese Zeit ziemlich seltenes gefangen: Nein, keine Seeforelle aber einen leichten Sonnenbrand auf der Nase


----------



## robst (24. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

Ich werde es Montag probieren. Früher ging leider nicht. 

Ich könnt meine Prachtforelle dann bestaunen...


----------



## admiral1 (30. März 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

Habe bisher trotz intensiver Versuche keine Seeforelle erwischt. Anscheinend wurden vor allem in den ersten zwei Tagen Seeforellen gefangen, danach war Flaute. Und ich bin natürlich erst am 4. Tag aufs Wasser  :c 

Aber immerhin hab ich eine gesehen: Am Sonntag morgen gab es einen Schwall ca. 20 Meter vom Boot entfernt im Nebel. Als gerade mein hektisch geworfener Blinker dort eintauchte, gab es wieder direkt neben dem Boot ein Glucksen an der Oberfläche, und eine Seeforelle glotze mich kurz an, tauchte dann sofort ab und hinterlies noch eine Erkennungsspur auf dem Echolot.

Werde jetzt am Wochenende nochmal zwei bis drei Tage das Wasser pflügen und hoffe, dass Ausdauer belohnt wird  

habt Ihr was gefangen oder von Fängen gehört?


----------



## Süerländer (1. April 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

Hallo Leute,
auch ich hatte keinen Erfolg. (War wohl zu erwarten). Ich habe kein Boot und bin immer vom Ufer aus Spinnfischen gegangen. Am Kessenhammer, unterhalb der Listermauer usw. Seit dem 16.März mind. 15 Stunden. Habe mittlerweile Arme wie ein Berufsboxer. Trotzdem in den ganzen Stunden kein einziger Biss. Noch nicht mal ein neugieriger Barsch, der meinem Spinner hinterherschwamm.
Ostermontag habe ich als "Lichtblick" einem Bisam beim Putzen zugesehen.
Hoffentlich geht das Jahr nicht so weiter.
Kann es vielleicht an dem langen Winter liegen, dass die Jungs noch so tief stehen?
Ich wünsch Euch mehr Erfolg!
Gruß Süerländer


----------



## robst (2. April 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

Mir geht´s wie Süerländer. Allerdings habe ich einige aktive Fische an der Oberflächer gesehen. Allerdings haben die sich leider für nichts aus meiner kunstköderbox interessiert....


----------



## admiral1 (4. April 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

Ich habs nochmal wissen wollen, es hat eigentlich alles Gebissen, was nicht beisen sollte:
Freitag: 7 Uhr, eine Seeforelle, aber untermaßig  (ca. 40-45cm, hab nicht gemessen), schwimmt wieder. Dann Mittags um 12 Uhr der Hammer: Ein dicker fetter Zander! (Freitag 1. April Schonzeitbeginn    schwimmt wieder)
Samstag: 9 Uhr, ein Hecht ca. 50-60 cm, Schonzeit, schwimmt wieder)
Sonntag: nothing
Montag: nothing
Dafür ähnelt jetzt meine Gesichtsfarbe zartem Seeforellenfleisch  :g 
Alles flach geschleppt und alle im Freiwasser gefangen. 

Die Fische waren vor allem Morgens und Abends aktiv. Heute morgen bei Sonnenaufgang "furchte" etwas durchs Wasser und streckte immer wieder Seine Rücken- und Schwanzflosse raus. Ich meine da auch eine Fettflosse erkannt zu haben.

Der Hecht jagte klassisch ein paar Maränen an die frische Luft und machte auf sich aufmerksam.

Maränenschwärme stehen direkt unter der Oberfläche, allerdings sieht man sie nur selten Oberflächennahrung schnappen (aber man sieht sie!). Auch sah ich die letzten Tage immer wieder - auch am Mittags - größere Sicheln in 3-5 Meter Tiefe. Auch der Zander machte vorher auf dem Echolot in 4 Meter Tiete auf sich aufmerksam, als mein Schleppköder die Stelle passierte hing er zumindest dran.

Jetzt ist erstmal Sense, zu viel zu tun die nächsten 10 Tage


----------



## griffi (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

Hallo,

ich habe leztes Jahr einen Hecht im Bigggesee vom Ufer aus gefangen sowie 2 Barsche aus diesem Grund werde ich wohl in diesem Jahr mal ein anderes Gewässer was nicht vom Ruhrverband bewirtschaftet wird versuchen.
Im übrigen habe ich im Jahr davor ähnliche Fangergenisse im Vorstau erlebt. Und ich bin nicht der einzige gewesen


----------



## der Oberberger (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

Das einzige was ich im moment wirklich empfehlen kann ist das Weissfischangeln. Ein Kumpel vom mir war am Wochenende am See und hatte am Ede etwa 40 Brassen und Rotaugen. dazu noch drei Barsche von 21-28cm. Hecht soll gut sein, da im Moment Vollstau am Biggesee ist. So stehen die Hechte an den Bäumen die ins Wasser ragen. Das könntesehr vorteilhaft sein. Vielleicht werde ich Mitte der Woche mal einen Versuch unternehmen. Ob es mit Hecht was wird, wer weiß, doch Brassen und CO werden sicher da sein...


Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## Friedfischkönig (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

Hi, bin in den letzten Jahren regelmäßig -2 bis 3 mal im Jahr- an der Bigge unterwegs und muss leider sagen das -auf Grund der Größe des Stausees- ich bis jetzt noch keinen schönen Platz zum Friedfischangeln gefunden habe. 

Wo war denn dein Kollege zum Friedfischangeln? Vieleich kannst Du mir ein Paar schöne Stellen nennen. Ich wäre Dir sehr Dankbar.

Was das Raubfischangeln betrifft, muss ich meinen Vorrednern leider Recht geben. Die Ausbeute ohen Boot ist mit Verlaub gesagt sehr bescheiden!

Schöne Grüße


----------



## der Oberberger (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

@ Friedfischkönig: Eigentlich sind im Moment alle relativ flachen Ufer des Biggesees (keine Steilufer) zum Friedfischangeln gut geeignte. Sehr gut ist zu Beispiel die folgende Stelle: Du fährst mit dem Auto richtung Attendorn am Biggesee vorbei. Dann sieht man irgendwann, wenn du auf eine Brücke kommst ein großes Ausflugslokal und Hotel am Hang gelegen. Das ist der Schnütgenhof. Wennn man von dieser Brücke aus nach links sieht sieht man die Listersperrmauer. Der gesamte Bereich des Ufers von der Brücke bis hin zur Mauer sind Top-Weissfischplätze. Allerdings solltest du, wenn du hohe Stückzahlen willst, mit einem Futterkorb angeln. Pose find ich zwar schöner, ist aber nicht so Fängig da die Weißfische meistens etwas weiter draußen stehen. Im Moment lohnt sich durch den hohen Wasserstand aber durchaus der Versuch mit der Pose. Recht gute Tipps bekommt man auch von dem ansässigen Angelsportgeschäft Meser (www.angelsport-meser.de, auf der Homepage dann auf "Aktuelles" klicken). Anfüttermittelsorte ist egal, Made eigentlich der Top-Köder. Aber auch Wurm ist Aufgrund des guten Barsch und Brassenbestands zu empfehlen.

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## Friedfischkönig (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

@Oberberger: Vielen Dank für die Tipps, werde es schnellstens mal probieren. Wie ist deine Meinung zu den Maränen die sich dort extrem vermehren?

Gruß vom Friedfischkönig


----------



## der Oberberger (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

@ Friedfischkönig: Die Maräne ist auf der einen Seite eine Plage, auf der anderen jedoch auch eine nette Abwechslung. So kann man mit der Hegene und einem Boot sehr gute Maränenfänge machen, allerdings sind die Märenen, die im Biggesee vorkommen "kleine Maränen" (Gattung), also höchstens bis 20 cm lang. Daher sind sie als Speisefisch schlecht oder sogar gar nicht zu verwerten. Der Drill einer Maräne an einer ultrafeinen Rute ist aber manchmal recht amüsant. Problem dabei ist nur dass man als Ufer-Raubfischangler jetzt nur noch sehr schlechte Chancen hat, da die Raubfische den Maränenschwärmen ins Freiwasser folgen. Das kann für die Bootsangler gut sein, allerdings sind deren Fänge in den letzten Jahren auch stark zurückgegangen.


Gruß der Oberberger


----------



## Friedfischkönig (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

@Oberberger: Woran liegt es denn das der Fischbestand deutlich zurückgegangen ist? Ich habe schon von vielen gehört, das viele Gewässer die vom Ruhrverband bewacht werden, einen schlechten Fischbestand haben.

Gruß vom Friedfischkönig


----------



## der Oberberger (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

@ Friedfischkönig: Ich denke nicht das der Fischbestand wesentölich schlechter georden ist. Zwar sind die Möglichkeiten sicherlich nicht mehr so gut wie vor 15 Jahren, aber man kann am Biggesee auch jetzt noch schöne Fische fangen. Ich finde dass es fast unmöglich ist, ohne fundiertes Wissen und Kenntniss des Sees gute Raubfischfänge zu machen (weissfische ist in der Regel kein Problem-der Bestand ist ausgezeichnet). Auch der Waserstand ist sehr entscheidend über den Fangerfolg. So ist der Biggesee sicherlich eines der am schwersten zu beangelden Raubfischgewässer in Deutschland. Dem Ruhrverband und dessen Fischereimeister kann ich keinen Vorwurf machen. Der Mann macht wirklich sehr gute Arbeit und tut sehr viel für die Gewässer des Ruhrverbands. 

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## Friedfischkönig (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

@Oberberger: Ja, du hast wohl Recht. Ich bin nur manchmal etwas Ratlos, dieser Stausee macht mich noch verrückt. Kein Gewässer hat sich mir so verschlossen. In jedem anderen Gewässer ist meine Fangquote sehr gut, nur die Bigge lässt mich immer wieder aussehen wie ein absoluter Amateur. Ich bleibe aber am Ball, irgendwann werde ich dieses Gewässer knacken.

Gruß und viel Erfolg vom Friedfischkönig


----------



## der Oberberger (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

@ Friedfischkönig: Setz dich mit den Weissfischruten einfach mal an den See. Dann wirst du an den von mir erklärten Stellen sicher nicht Schneider bleiben. Während dieser abwechslungsreichen Angelart wird man anderen Anglern begegnen, die auch viel zu erzählen haben... Da erfährt man viel. Dann beobachte den See gut, wo springen Fische etc. Wenn du dann die Infos gesammelt hast, beginne einfach mal mit Köfi auf Raubfisch zu gehen. Ruhig an einem der Stippplätze. Dann wirst du, wenn du etwas Glück hast auch deine ersten Raubfische am See fangen. War zumindest bei mir so. Fahre auch mal den See mit dem Rad oder Auto ab, wenn du dann Angler siehst, Parke an einem der Wanderparkplätze und befrage die Angler. Bring meiner Meinung nach sehr viel.


Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## Friedfischkönig (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

@Oberberger: Ich werde versuchen deine Tipps umzusetzen. Ich denke mit der Zeit stellt sich für mich auch an der Bigge der Erfolg ein. 

Es ist ja auch schön an einem Gewässer zu angeln der einen alles abverlangt. 

Gruß und viel Erfolg vom Friedfischkönig


----------



## admiral1 (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

schau mal:
http://www.angelsport-meser.de/index2.html

Herr Meser feiert am Samstag 20 jähriges Jubiläum. Da hält auch der Fischermeister vom Ruhrverband einen Vortrag. Und Alkohol gibts sicher auch, das soll ja auch selbst bei Anglern die Zunge lockern. Sicher eine gute Gelegenheit, Informationen und Tipps zu bekommen. Wenn es zeitlich reicht, schaue ich da sicher mal vorbei  #h


----------



## Biggeangler (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

Petri,

ich komme gerade mal wieder von der Bigge, Listertalbrücke.
Trotz Futterkorb, keinen Anbiss, ist schon das dritte Mal, ob es am Hochwasser liegt, letzten Monat ist es wohl besser gelaufen!
Aber gegen Abend haben ein paar Barsche gebissen.#6 

Friedfisch? Bei mir läuft es nicht!;+


----------



## der Oberberger (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

@Silvio: War wohl mit dem Köderfisch, was? Hab heute beim Spinnen einen schönen 34 cm Barsch gefangen. War ein recht schöner Drill. Wo war denn deine Stelle, am Kessenhammer?

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## der Oberberger (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

Barsch läuft im Moment wirklich super! War gesten noch Spinnen und habe 9 Stück von 22-32 cm gefangen. 3 davon kommen heute in die Pfanne, die anderen warten wieder auf euch.... 

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## der Oberberger (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

Gute Frage, war selbst vor einer Woche noch mit 3 Kumpels angeln. War schon sehr eng. Doch da wir mit der Zeit alle Spinnen gegangen sind ging es. Es gibt da schon so stellen, z.B. am Sonderner Kopf... aber wer will da schon angeln...
Teilt euch doch auf, zu 2 oder 3 Personen je "Angelplätzchen". Hab gestern mal dem Ruhrverband ne Mail geschrieben. Wollte wissen wie lang der wie ich finde recht ertragreiche Vollstau noch anhält. Heute kam die Antwort: Es heißt, dass solange die Ruhr und deren Nebenflüsse noch genug Wasser haben (laut gesetz. Grenzwert) der Wasserstand nicht verändert wird. Das soll, da die langfristigen Wasserprognosen gut aussehen, auch noch einige Tage (etwa 1-2 Wochen) mit relativer Sicherheit so bleiben. Was dann kommt, wer weiß.. Ach ja, was machen eigentlich die Bootsangler, wie siehts aus, sind die Barsche auch schon im Freiwasser aktiv?

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## der Oberberger (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

@ alle: So, ich komme gerade vom Brascgangeln am Biggesee. Bin mit meienm alten Schlauboot herausgefahren. Hab daraufhin an den überhängenden Büschen die Spinne geschwungen und es war wirklich ein Fest. Insgesamt hatte ich 13 Brasch, allesamt um die 20-28 cm. Bei meinen letzten Würfen des Tages gelang es mir noch einen schönen 40 cm Langen, 1,1 kg schweren Barsch zu fangen. Der größte bisher ind diesem Jahr. Köder war ein Mepps-Spinner in der Größe 4. Daran merkt aml wieder dass die Barsche des Biggesees im Moment wirkliche Glücksmomente auslösen können....|supergri 

Hier noch ein Pic von dem großen Barsch:


----------



## der Oberberger (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

Ach mist, mein PC lädt das Bild nicht hoch. Werde es mal verkleinern oder irgendwie zusehen wie es hier ankommt....


----------



## der Oberberger (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

@ Silvio: Du solltest nicht mit Köderfischen angeln. Ich empfehle dir dich ins Auto zu setzen und den See mit der Spinnrute vom Ufer aus systematisch zu befischen. Geh am besten am Abend wenn du lieber mit Naturködern fischen willst (Tauwurm läuft dann super). Irgendwie habe ich aber dieses Jahr auch nichts mit Köderfischen gefangen. So kam es dass ich meinen erster Biggesee-Hecht in diesem Jahr erst vor 2 Tagen vom Ufer aus mit der Spinnrute erwischt habe. Er war zwar recht klein (57cm), aber für die Pfanne ist er wie geschaffen... . Leider wird der Vollstau wohl nicht mehr lange andauern, und dann ist es mit den Barschen und Hechten vorerst vorbei, zumindest vom Ufer aus. - Das erste Wasser wurde schon abgelassen...|uhoh: .

Barsch zu fangen ist mit der Spinnrute recht einfach, leider sind die zu erwartenden Barsche bis auf einige Ausnahmen zu klein um sie zu verwerten. Daher immer wieder versuchen, auch wenn das schon mal auf den Keks gehen kann...

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## Süerländer (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

Hallo Oberberger,
wo hast Du denn den Hecht mit der Spinnrute gefangen?
Wo sind denn gute Stellen zum Spinnfischen an der Bigge, ausser unterhalb der Listermauer?
Danke und Gruß
Süerländer


----------



## der Oberberger (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

Bei dem jetzigen Wasserstand sind eigentlich alle Plätze gut. Überall dort, wo ein Baum ins Wasser ragt lohnt es sich mit nem Spinner (am besten Silber, Geschmackssache...) einmal entlangzuwerfen.  Gut sind auch Stellen wo sich die Untergrund facettenreich darstellt. Die Hechte rauben im Moment vor allem Abends im Ufernahen Freiwasser, also auch mal abwerfen. Genauso hab ich auch den Hecht gefangen. Fangplatz: Bucht bei Eichhagen.

Gruß der Oberberger


----------



## veltins76 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Biggesee - Raubfischproblem*

Hallo,

ich angle schon seit über 25 Jahren an dem Biggesee.
Und mit der Fangliste einen Bestand aufrecht zu erhalten...kann man so oder so sehen.
Nur der Ruhrverband  ist in der Lage ehrliche und korrekte Zahlen zu liefern.
Mit der Fangliste hat man 2 Probleme:
1.Ist die Fangliste voll geschrieben,dann gibt es keinen Grund den Biggesee aufzufüllen da ja noch genug gefangen wird.
2.Ist die Fangliste eher mager ausgefallen,dann gibt es auch keinen Grund den Biggesee aufzufüllen da ja nichts raus gekommen ist.

Man kann es drehen wie man will.
Die Wasserqualität,der Kormoran sowie die Masse der Maränen lassen jeden Gewässer Typ um seinen Raubfischbestand reduzieren.

Wir sollten froh sein das wir überhaupt noch angeln dürfen.
Als Angler darfst du zahlen und im Gegenzug musst du die Klappe halten.

Damals als man noch mit mindestens einem Zander nach Hause kam wurde man nicht so Gnadenlos von Kontrolleuren wie Heute gejagt.
Beispiel:20 x an der Bigge angeln
              2 x Zander an der Bigge gefangen
              6 x Kontrolle an der Bigge 

Umso weniger man fängt umso mehr wird man Kontrolliert.
Warum wird so oft und ängstlich Kontrolliert?.

Gewässerabschnitte werden für Touristen vergewaltigt und der Angler wird in die Ecke gedrängt.
Genauso wie die Wassermenge im Biggesee lassen nicht alle Angler die Möglichkeit auch dort zu angeln wer er möchte und darf.
Stattdessen läuft man sich die Füße Platt und landet dort wo man gar nicht hinwollte.
Genug Regentage im Jahr...aber nein...lassen wir das Wasser schön über die Ufer laufen.
Mal sehen was uns nächstes Jahr am Biggesee als Uferangler erwartet.


----------

